# Tejas 500 RAAM Qualifier



## vonteity

On Thursday, September 24th at 6pm CST, I began a 500 mile TT race in an attempt to qualify for solo RAAM in 2010. The race is known as the Texas Time Trials, taking place this year in Glen Rose, TX.

On Wednesday on the plane flight down to Texas, I began coughing and sneezing. I had had a fever for a few days, which I had chalked up to "night sweats" due to training stress, but truth be told I wasn't training all that hard right up to my qualifier. When I got into town, the body aches started. It was the flu. Likely H1N1, since we're outside of the regular flu season.

I was determined to qualify, or at least put my best into it, having plundered in excess of $1,800 on plane flights, hotel rooms, rental cars, race entry fees, etc. So I HTFU, bought some vitamin C and some Zinc and got a good night's rest. My right-hand man, Johnny May, my massage therapist and kinesio tape expert flew in the next morning. I picked him up at the airport and apologized for exposing him to the flu. We got our ducks in a row, got everything packed into the car and applied the kinesio tape to my right knee. A few last minute phone calls to my coach, Kris Auer, and we headed down to the start, a short 1/4 mile away from the hotel. We would be thankful for the short commute later.

The start was pretty uneventful. About two dozen people lined up, three of us women, for the 48 hour 500 mile start. There were a lot of categories that would be starting in addition to the 500 mile race, including a 24 hour race, 12 hour race, 6 hour race, and 1 lap sprint race. Laps were 26.3 miles and included 1,100 feet of climbing per lap. Once out on the course, I would find 95% of the road surface to be extremely rough chip seal. We didn't think to adjust tire pressure until I started complaining that my "underparts" were "very sore" around 130 miles in.

I don't have Johnny's lap log to fill in the missing information, but the race went something like this. I was going good for about 130 miles, feeling alright. Around 2-3am the first night it got uber cold. There was frost on the grass and I was overwhelmingly underprepared for temps in the 40's. I came in at the tail end of my fifth lap on the verge of hypothermia. I was nauseous, disoriented, sleepy, and shivering uncontrollably. Johnny took me back to the hotel where I stood in a hot shower for a good 30 minutes. He rubbed down my legs a little and I took a short nap.

Back out on the course for lap 6 and feeling good after some hot chocolate. About 5 miles into my lap, I downshifted on a hill and the chain was thrown into the spokes. Immediate chain suck. I got off and yanked and prodded the chain out, got it all set up and hopped back on. I was spinning my legs furiously, but I was going nowhere. My wheel was freewheeling both back and forth. The hub was toast. I frantically called Johnny to find out what the rules were, did I have to coast and walk back to the start in the opposite direction of the course, or could they come pick me up? They allowed me to be picked up and driven back to the support area for the wheel to be fixed. Johnny had some issues with his cassette tool not working (fortunately we brought another pair of wheels), so had to borrow one. He was very stressed out, but I told him not to worry and I'd just take another quick nap. He got the bike all set up while I snoozed and support drove me back out to where I'd been picked up, and I was finally able to continue on with my sixth lap.

I started to get real tired around 4am and requested a large water bottle of coffee, which I downed but had no effect, I was still swerving all over the lane and falling asleep at the wheel. I requested a red bull next, which seemed to work and was able to keep on trucking. The sun came up, hot and furious, and by around 3pm I was starting to overheat badly in our black kits. There was no shade on most of the course and it was arid and dry. I came in around 300 miles pedaling with one leg, my right leg having cramped so badly I could no longer pedal with it. Johnny took me back to the hotel for another shower and a nap and put on some Switfwick compression knee-high socks. Wow, what a difference! When I got back out on the course again, determined to finish off the remaining 200 miles, I was nervous about cramping again, but the Swiftwick socks prevented it. I could feel the pre-cramp, but no cramp ever came. I would not have finished without those socks!

I got back on the road and kept on trucking. I wanted to finish off 100 miles before taking a break, but instead made a deal with Johnny that we'd break as soon as darkness hit, the dark laps being much slower than the light ones, I'd lose less time if I took a quick nap. I managed to finish three more laps (~75ish miles) before then and Johnny kept his word. Another nap, some BK veggie burger which I hardly ate (my appetite was steadily waning), and it was back on the road. Mouth sores had developed from excessive sodium consumption, so I switched to Endurolytes and backed off on the Nuun and Gatorade. I now know to swish with Listerene to avoid these... the stuff you learn AFTER... I was having real trouble with saddle abrasions (not sores but blisters), and we were struggling to find something, anything that worked. Johnny finally found some Boudreaux's Butt Paste, which worked like a charm to get me through the last 125 miles or so.

Back on the road and trucking again... no idea what time it was. I rode straight through to daylight, getting another two laps in (I think). Johnny had talked to my coach and they wanted me to take a nap and rest, but I was itching to get done. I argued with Johnny and he finally relented, allowing me to keep going. I was worried about another mechanical or other problem which might suck just enough time to keep me from finishing within the 48 hour time limit. I was also worried about the heat once the sun came up, and rightly so. The day about to dawn was about to be the hottest one yet... 

Three laps to go was a piece of cake. I started my second lap to go feeling alright, but the course was so hot on the front half and the back half had developed a vicious headwind which was not at all refreshing. I drank everything I had and came in with some heat exhaustion. I was delirious and on the verge of quitting. Johnny doused me with wet towels and talked me back to reality. Johnny called coach Kris and let him talk to me a little. He knew I was alright when I started making faces and saying to Johnny "He won't shut up" and "I have to go if I'm going to get out there". Johnny finally made him stop talking and got me out on the road. As I left, Johnny said, "Remember to zip up your jersey for the finish line photo!"

I started the lap thinking that I was probably going to pass out from heat exhaustion or cramp so badly I couldn't pedal the bike anymore. I'd end up in a hospital somewhere in Texas when I'd rather be home in my own bed. So my first thought was I couldn't let that happen. My second thought was that I would let down Kris, Johnny, and our entire team who was rooting for me back home. I couldn't let that happen either. So I pedaled, I drank what I could, ate what I could, and coasted wherever I could. My underparts were sore again, and I had a small tube of the butt paste with me in case of emergency. I stopped to apply some, and my jersey zipper broke when I tried to zip back up. Crap. I spent 10-15 minutes on the side of the road cursing to myself and trying to fix it, but it was not to be. Eventually, I realized I was losing precious time and the adrenaline kicked in. And boy, did it ever! I jumped back on the bike, jersey flapping in the wind, truckers getting a great view because Johnny told me to get rid of my baselayer, and not really giving a damn. I tore up every hill out of the saddle, mashing the biggest gear I could handle. Big ring everywhere. Knees cracking loudly. I didn't care, I just wanted to finish in time to qualify for RAAM. I rode like a woman possessed to the last turn into town, where an official told me to slow down and maintain my distance from the rider in front of me. (I wasn't drafting, I'm guessing this is a finishing rule for everyone on their last lap.) My Garmin died right before the turn onto the finishing straight, but read 1:45 for the lap. My fastest lap in probably over 24 hours. Johnny wasn't even ready for me to come in and missed my finish, he was trying to squeeze himself into one of my clean XS jerseys for a photo-op at the finish. He was alerted by our next-door neighbor, Dennis, that I had crossed the line, and ran out to come greet me. The difference between the previous lap and this one was night and day. I was alert, smiling, responsive... but I still did see a pig eating a dog in the sky on my way in, so I guess I wasn't all there.

I finished in 47h5m, which was within 115% of the 40-49 year old woman that finished in front of me with 43h31m, so I am unofficially qualified for RAAM (since the results aren't official yet).

I could not have done this without my coach, Kris Auer, and my massage therapist/soigneur, Johnny May... and all the people cheering for me back home and online. So thanks, I couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## eddy

Awesome :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

:23:    :23: :14: :yesnod: :ihih: :23: :crazy: :cornut: :smilewinkgrin: :23:


----------



## VaughnA

Wow that was an inspiration to read. I don't have half the guts that you showed finishing that thing. I actually got a little choked up reading about your finish. 

Way to go Von!!


----------



## Andrea138

Daaaaaamn, girl! 

My panties and I bow to your greatness.


----------



## snapdragen

Von, you are my hero!


----------



## Ridgetop

Not sure why anyone would want to do that to themselves. . .but awesome that you did.

Congrats!!


----------



## lot8con8

I have allot of respect for that race. Congratulations on your victory. Pretty cool piece you won too.


----------



## MB1

You are insane.

In a very good way!

So, is RAAM '10 on the schedule now?


----------



## mtymxdh

way to go!! CONGRATULATIONSS


----------



## mleptuck

Sa-weet Von!

That's simply a phenomenally great show of mental and physical fortitude and I now can say I know (Internet-wise, at least) ANOTHER woman who can kick my butt up and down on a bicycle. It's humbling yet strangely not so bad!

Congratulations on qualifying for RAAM. 

You're officially nuts, BTW! ut:


----------



## JustTooBig

Fcxuking *AWESOME... *


there's nothing more to say....


----------



## teoteoteo

One of my sales guys DNF'd....poor guy had been doing these crazy training rides and coming in all exhausted from it. Congrats on finishing...mouth sores, wow...


----------



## Creakyknees

Aaa-mazing. Chapeau, ma'am.


----------



## thinkcooper

You're kinda a big deal.


----------



## vonteity

teoteoteo said:


> One of my sales guys DNF'd....poor guy had been doing these crazy training rides and coming in all exhausted from it. Congrats on finishing...mouth sores, wow...


Sorry to hear it. I went in a little undertrained, having only done an 18 hour training ride and 250 miles over the course of that time. I think that worked out to my advantage. I had planned a 24 hour ride but it didn't work out. I think undertrained was definitely the way to go.


----------



## vonteity

MB1 said:


> You are insane.
> 
> In a very good way!
> 
> So, is RAAM '10 on the schedule now?


Yes, the plan is solo RAAM 2010. I'm waiting until the results are official to register.


----------



## HokieRider

I've told you this before, but you're awesome. Great write up. I'm very impressed.


----------



## bigrider

Girls with high mileage on them are so hot.

Congrats on the great ride.


----------



## zeytin

Wow, Von. I'd seen the pictures and read some of your comments on FB but this really puts things in perspective. You really are amazing; I would never have the fortitude (even if I had the skillz) to do what you did. Wow, really, awesome in the true sense of the word.


----------



## jpelaston

I'm pretty sure I commented on FB, but I'll say it again, Congratulations! that is definately something I could never do. I can get 9- 10 hours in the saddle but I am nearly delirious at that point. You are the shiz!!!


----------



## Sylint

That's amazing Von. One amazing accomplishment, even without throwing in the sickness on top of it!


----------



## mleptuck

vonteity said:


> Yes, the plan is solo RAAM 2010. I'm waiting until the results are official to register.


Well, when you hit SE PA, me and some of the other local racers who have raced some of the same events as you over the years will be out lining the roads. Good luck!


----------



## kykr13

Amazing. Awesome. Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## tomk96

congrats again. I was hoping for a write-up. glad i checked in to read it.


----------



## estone2

How come there aren't any pics of you with the broken zipper? :devil:




<font size="-6">Im sorry</font>


----------



## phil.

Wow, great job Von!


----------



## Sojourneyman

dayum.


----------



## RonSchon

That is an inspirational story. Thanks for the great write up.

I enjoy physical challenges, but when I read ultra and ultra ultra stories I am amazed.


----------



## moschika

I love these stories. very inspiring. you are a ROCKSTAR!!!


----------



## FishrCutB8

So completely cool--Von you are totally teh roxxor, and like that.


----------



## Hollywood

there's no two ways about it - thats a mighty fine looking banana you're holding there.



vonteity said:


> So thanks, I couldn't have done it without you.


awww thanks, it's what I do. :blush2:


----------



## fmbp

serious, serious bad-assery. Congrats to you!


----------



## T-shirt

Scotty's engaged.


----------



## Cruzer2424

thinkcooper said:


> You're kinda a big deal.


Doesn't the shirt say "I'm _kind of_ a big deal"...???


----------



## Fredke

Just like everyone else, I'm seriously in awe of you. Good going and thanks for sharing the story, von.


----------



## Hollywood

fmbp said:


> serious, serious bad-assery. Congrats to you!


thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## DrRoebuck

Wow. That is f-ing amazing and I'm seriously impressed.

You are now officially a big deal.


----------



## estone2

So how long did you sleep, in total? You might have said, but I missed it.

How does one train for a 500 mile race? A 200, sure. But 500? I have no idea at all how one would train for that!

How do your legs feel _now_?

And yeah thats pretty incredible. I don't think I could do 200 miles in one day, let alone 500 in 2 days.


----------



## svend

wow....really really super the awesomeness. this pretty much confirms that you are a very big deal....

/ :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkS

Add me to your fan club along with everyone else who has commented. I am in awe. I definitely will be out there somewhere along the side of the road next summer cheering you on as you ride across America. Congratulations.


----------



## EverydayRide

Vonteity,

Really enjoyed the read this morning, especially those last few lines and your finishing lap. Wholie Kow! 500 miles in under 48 hours being sick.

Great write-up and congratulations.:thumbsup: 

-


----------



## 10ae1203

Wow, that's amazing. Thanks for an inspiring and exciting story to go with my am coffee.


----------



## vonteity

estone2 said:


> So how long did you sleep, in total? You might have said, but I missed it.
> 
> How does one train for a 500 mile race? A 200, sure. But 500? I have no idea at all how one would train for that!
> 
> How do your legs feel _now_?
> 
> And yeah thats pretty incredible. I don't think I could do 200 miles in one day, let alone 500 in 2 days.


I'm not really sure how much I slept... maybe two, two and a half hours total?

We wasted a bunch of time trying to find things that worked food and equipment-wise, I was actually riding about a 13mph avg when I was out there.

To train for this, I worked up to an 18 hr 250 mi ride. I was trying to do a 24 hr ride, but that didn't work out. I did some long rides up to it, 8, 10, 12, 14 hrs, etc.

My legs actually feel great. Very minor soreness at all, which was very surprising. I swear by advil, massage and compression socks. They feel perfectly normal now, but even felt pretty darned good the days immediately following the event. Even my massage therapist was surprised at the speedy recovery.


----------



## JustTooBig

I'll see you in 2010. Unless the route gets changed, one of the RAAM rest stops is a couple miles from my house. H3ll, I'll even take specific food/drink/amenities requests for you and your crew. Only for a fellow Lawnjer...


----------



## tconrady

I don't think there are superlatives strong enough to properly describe your awesomeness!

Ever since I saw this on FB I've bee waiting to hear "the rest of the story".

Freakin' awesome job!!! Congrats!


----------



## Chain

Wow. 


Amazing....




and totally crazy..




Congrats...


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

All I can say is

Wow.


----------



## RonSchon

vonteity said:


> I started complaining that my "underparts" were "very sore"


.....


----------



## nate

Amazing job. Think how easy RAAM will seem without the flu. Piece of cake!


----------



## vonteity

RonSchon said:


> .....


That's what was written in Johnny's lap log. I don't remember what I told him, but that's what he wrote down. That was the beginning of the butt blisters forming, I suppose. I'll spare you further details...


----------



## vonteity

Thanks for all the congrats, everyone! I'm still processing. It's starting to sink in, but being laid up with the flu is making a mess of my head. I keep thinking that RAAM is this qualifier times 6. Yowza!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

Not that I'd really know, because I'm a complete wuss compared to you, but I would guess that RAAM is the same. You've proven you can handle the fatigue, the pain, and the effort. It just becomes a matter of degrees and endurance.

I am in awe.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

HTFU...uhhh...wait. 

<img src=https://cdn-i.dmdentertainment.com/funpages/cms_content/7375/3528.jpg>
Congratulations! You're my new hero! Serial... :thumbsup:


----------



## RonSchon

The 2010 Route... 500 miles will get you to Flagstaff, only 2500 miles to go.

You will be going across Wolf Creek Pass in southern CO - was just there this weekend. It was a daunting ride.

I think V's P's might be threatening A's P's


----------



## vonteity

RonSchon said:


> I think V's P's might be threatening A's P's


WTF??


----------



## Qstick333

Can I jump on the bandwagon as a fanclub member? I am seriously impressed - CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## rockstar2083

V rocks and that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## KWL

RonSchon said:


> I think V's P's might be threatening A's P's





vonteity said:


> WTF??


You've been on your bike too much to keep up. I believe it all started here and in typical Lownje fashion morphed into comparing Chuck Norris to Andrea's Panties (A's Ps) - as in Chuck doesn't hold a candle to.

Oh, and congrats. That was amazing.


----------



## 2cflyr

incredible. all i can say.


----------



## weltyed

so, like, where do i sign up to be your butt paste application guy?
i can provide references.
and wouldnt be opposed to a working interview.


----------



## vonteity

weltyed said:


> so, like, where do i sign up to be your butt paste application guy?
> i can provide references.
> and wouldnt be opposed to a working interview.


I could show you some pictures that would have you retracting that offer immediately.


----------



## RonSchon

sry V, just back from ride from hell in 40mph wind - was just a joke on the chuck norris thing.


----------



## Uprwstsdr

That is AWESOME!!!!!
Way to go, and congrats on qualifying for RAAM. 

Von doing RAAM and OEH riding TDF routes. Teh lownge women are kicking some serious butt.


----------



## Hollywood

*you needs this shirt*

http://ydnar.spreadshirt.com/us/US/Shop/Article/Index/article/Epic-RED-3380936


----------



## Gripped

vonteity said:


> I could show you some pictures that would have you retracting that offer immediately.


Worthless without ... wait .. 

(Um, maybe not)


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Hollywood said:


> http://ydnar.spreadshirt.com/us/US/Shop/Article/Index/article/Epic-RED-3380936


That person's tagline is pretty good also:

"I love ligatures, lexical closures and electro remixes of love songs."


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

Uprwstsdr said:


> That is AWESOME!!!!!
> Way to go, and congrats on qualifying for RAAM.
> 
> Von doing RAAM and OEH riding TDF routes. Teh lownge women are kicking some serious butt.


Don't forget Andrea.


----------



## Len J

Von:

You rock......

I was following your FB posts with an incredible amount of Awe....Hope you felt the good energy ccoming your way.

RAAM 2101.....The Indiana folks will definatly represent..........doesn't matter what time.......we'll give you a welcome that will carry you for at least a few moments.  

The word that keeps going thru my mind is.....inspriational.

Limits....what limits?

Very proud to be able to say I know you.

You rock!

Len


----------



## Dave Hickey

Amazing story and an outstanding effort.....and you are correct, the chip seal roads around Glen Rose can be unforgiving.....

Way to go.....


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

Would you consider some Lounge volunteers to help drive/bring food for crew/anything else you need?

Basically, what can we do to help? I can't crew the whole race, but I would love to crew for part of it.


----------



## vonteity

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Would you consider some Lounge volunteers to help drive/bring food for crew/anything else you need?
> 
> Basically, what can we do to help? I can't crew the whole race, but I would love to crew for part of it.


Thanks for the offer! We will have a support crew taking care of me, but I'm sure some support for the support crew would be appreciated. June is a long way off, so there's plenty of time to work out all the logistics.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

Wow von, that is 1 heck of a ride and a great report. Congrats on finishing, and qualifying for RAAM.


----------



## iliveonnitro

Wooooow, you are a badass.

Congrats!


----------



## Zurichman

Thanks for the write up as I have this ride on my radar for 2014. Did you ever do RAAM and if so how did it go?


----------

